
Show HN: SGo, a dialect of Go that avoids nil-related panics with optionals - tcard
https://github.com/tcard/sgo
======
ashearer
Well-thought-out fork that proves optionals can work in Go's language model,
with clear benefits for runtime safety. Congratulations to the author!

